# PCT thought conflict



## biggunAR (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey guys I know I'm still new here and this will probably bring the first flame but I had a question on pct. Typically I would run the Nolv Clomi on a pct, never ran any hgc with anything but there was one cycle i ran (i want to say it was a tren mix) regardless I was shut down even after pct and I mean SHUT DOWN! My wife got pissed and I would guess it took me about 4 months to fully recover. And this is where the flaming comes in......

The last cycle I ran was prop mast tren cycle and I had nightmares about being shut down so long so i took a chance. Once I was done I cut everything but prop and tapered it down slowly for about a month finishing off with about .25 at the end. To my surprise it was probably the best recovery I have ever had. Now I might have had bad pct gear but I'm not positive. All I know is that there was no shutdown and my recovery continued with no hiccups. Typically if I run a 16 week cycle ill take about 6 months off after in case anyone was wondering and the company I got my pct from was pp if I remember correctly. 

Im just wondering if any of the vets/old timers have ever experienced or done anything like this in the past with similar results. I know its not the norm OR recommended by any means but just curious.


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 24, 2015)

If you run with the heavier AAS like the 19nors then recovery is usually rough.  Some people run HCG throughout the cycle and some do a blast at the end.  I prefer to do a blast at the end.  Typically a cycle should be run with test going two weeks past the other aas.  For example, test deca cycle, 14 weeks deca, 16 test, HCG blast then novla,clomid.  Personally I've run a cycle before with 2 weeks of nolva/clomid and then I was fine.  Other times recovery was tough, it all depends on what your running, how long and at what dose.  Some prefer to cruise on a low dose of test like 200 per week inbetween cycles.  Hope this helps.


----------



## biggunAR (Apr 24, 2015)

It does yes. I was just kind of surprised coming off mast prop and tren without any pct seemed to work. But like I said I tapered off the prop for about a month or so. So I was wondering if anyone else had ever had the same experience.


----------

